# My favorite connection to ground rods



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just love these connections.  No loose clamps!

[video=youtube;_tu5j4jjOhA]


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 20, 2011)

CADWELD was the only method we were allowed in military and federal installations in the 80's.  I wonder how much trouble it would be getting it past the check points today?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 25, 2011)

So much better than acorns that get loose.  When I shot this video it was very cold and they had to chip out their trench in the frozen ground.   Nice work by these guys.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Feb 25, 2011)

These work good too:

http://www.erico.com/public/library/fep/LT0409.pdf


----------



## dhengr (Feb 25, 2011)

What a bunch of hocus pocus.  You just gotta lay the wire in the trench fairly near the grounding rod, at those amps and volts, the spark will jump a small gap.  For added insurance, place the grounding rod near the tree that the old man visits every night before going to bed, the ground will always be wet that way.


----------



## raider1 (Feb 25, 2011)

dhengr said:
			
		

> What a bunch of hocus pocus.  You just gotta lay the wire in the trench fairly near the grounding rod, at those amps and volts, the spark will jump a small gap.  For added insurance, place the grounding rod near the tree that the old man visits every night before going to bed, the ground will always be wet that way.


Isn't it a little early in the day to be drinking?

Chris


----------



## pwood (Feb 25, 2011)

raider1 said:
			
		

> Isn't it a little early in the day to be drinking?Chris


it's 12 o'clock somewhere:mrgreen:


----------



## raider1 (Feb 25, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> it's 12 o'clock somewhere:mrgreen:


Your right. 

Chris


----------



## dhengr (Feb 25, 2011)

Chris:

It’s was after 10:00a here, but I keep my watch set on eastern daylight saving time, remembering when the old lady would say ‘it’s not even noon yet, and you’re already ........, yack, yack, yack.’   I’d already been out to the tree, the first one or two are called ‘the hair off the dog that bit you last night.’  At my age you have to stay well lubricated to function smoothly.


----------



## peach (Feb 26, 2011)

too funny..  maybe I should set my watch to GMT...


----------

